# What are the best or THE best cage for rats?



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

I am buying my big guy a new cage and I can't decide which would be best! Rat manor? Or The super pet ferret house, ya know the green and purple one? Or maybe something completely different? I don't want anything crazy huge though! Thanks!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had rats for the past 5 years and gone through many cages (including a Ferret Nation) through those years... and my hands down absolute favorite has been my Martins R-680.  Lightweight but durable, easy to clean, attractive, designed for rats in mind. I love it.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

The general consensus is that the CritterNation is the absolute best cage out there. Martin's are also favorites.

I have the Rat Manor, so I can personally vouch for that one. The bar spacing is perfect because it's so small, and the bars are horizontal for climbing. There is no plastic anywhere on the cage, so it's completely unchewable. The second floor is solid, so there's never very far for the rat to fall, if they fall out of a hammock, etc. (which is why I picked this one in the first place). IMO, it's a good size without being obscenely huge, and it's a good price.

The doors are a tad small, which people take issue with, but I've never found it to be a problem; and I've heard that the shelves are wobbly, but mine are not... Also, I heard someone say it was a pain to put together, but I can't imagine how that could be true - it's literally in one piece, you turn it upside down and unfold the side panels, pop it in the base, ta-da. Done.

Ferret cages tend to a good size, but the bar spacing is usually gigantic. I've seen the purple and green one you're talking about, and I believe that the bar spacing is 1", which would worry me...


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Thank you SO much for the help!!!!! I haven't seen the martins cages anywhere - I've been hunting on Craigslist so I don't pay crazy prices lol and that ferret cage- well my boy is so big I don't think that would matter, the 1 inch spacing lol but I guess I should think about future rats ....


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought that green and purple one you are referring to and returned it as soon as I finished setting it up (yup but it all together than took it all apart again). Its big but I didnt like its constuction. I have two Petco Rat Manors that I am very happy with.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Both Martin's and CN cages are the best IMO...minimum size would be the R-680 for the Martins in my mind. I have several of these, no CN's but I do have FN's and do love those 
You may not find Martins as a used item as these cages are an investment and most people won't sell them like they would the not-so good cages


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Well I ended up finding the rat manor cage  as of now, it's working out well  thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

I want the Rat & Ferret Cage Furet Tower (made by Ferplast I think)... We sell it in my shop and it looks EPIC. I have a smaller version of it, the Jenny rat cage, which I find is pretty spacious for a small-ish cage


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, I got the Petco Rat Manors now...but my dream cage is a double CritterNation. I just don't have the space for cages that big! And some of those huge cages are so low to the ground that my dachshund, who would like nothing more than to eat my rats, would be able to nip at them, especcially their tail- you know how their tails always are poking out the cage bars, LOL. So for now, until we get a bigger place where I can set up the cages in a seperate rat room, unaccessable to the dog, I have the Rat Manors up on a table so they are out of reach to the dog, but still perfect level for me. 

Check out my blog (address in sig) and other threads here for decorating your Rat Manor- lots of good ideas for how to really work that space you got!


----------



## RattusLove (May 12, 2012)

I just ordered the CritterNation this morning, should arrive next week. I haven't had Rats in my life in almost 13 years, and I didn't have the cash or space for something that grand back then (if there even was anything that nice). But now that I can afford it, I wanted the best. It's kind of funny, I don't even have any Rats living with me yet, but I want them to have the best setup from day one. I'm aiming to build a walled in play area as well, around 10' x 4', plus free time on couch and bed of course.

I'm pretty excited about it, they'll be getting some serious love.


----------

